# 2.1 HTIB



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Does anyone make a good HTIB for ~$500?

I want it to have two channels, play DVDs, and have a sub. It's for my bedroom, so I don't need or want anything special. Sub is optional:

http://www.jamospeakers.com/Default.aspx?ID=6358&M=Shop&PID=15706&ProductID=18073

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/cs-500_deleted.aspx

http://www.usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3764.asp


----------

